# Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!



## Ferry (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Boardis,

habe hier mal ein Bildchen reingestellt für eine mobile Nacht – Alarm –Quäke! 
Ich weis nicht, ob es schon mal irgendwo stand, dass es so was gibt, aber ich kann das wärmstens empfehlen! Das Teil lässt sich komfortabel mit Fernbedienung steuern und macht im Alarmfall einen höllischen Krach dass einem fast die Ohren wegfliegen.
( 98 db !)

Ich hatte mir das letzte Woche zugelegt und ausgiebig getestet. Feine Sache, gerade wenn man ein Zelt mal sichern möchte oder beim Nachtangeln dieses im Bereich der Ruten aufstellt. ( Für den Fall die Müdlinge schlagen zu und es weckt einen kein Run, dann passt wenigstens ein was auf, um ungebetene Angel – Sammler abzuschrecken) . -> Es gab schon genug Sportfreunde, die früh leider vergeblich auf ihrem Drahthaufen ( Rod-Pod ) die Angeln
gesucht haben.

Das Gerät erfasst 7m, 30 Grad vertikal und 60 Grad horizontal. Beim Scharfschalten hat man noch 20 sek. Zeit, den Bereich zu verlassen ( wird mit Beep akkustisch und mit LED angezeigt ) und bei Bewegungserfassung geht das Teil nach 4 sek. los.
Betrieb mit 4x1,5 V Batterien. Batteriezustandsanzeige hat es auch und 4 Code – Schalter, falls mehrere nebeneinander sind.

Das Gerät gibt’s bei Conrad – Elektronik und ist im Lieferzustand weiss.( Best.-Nr: 755893-88 ) Habe es nur  versucht  mit Tarnfarben zu „verfeinern“ damit es nicht soooo leuchtet.
An der Rückseite kann man Befestigungen anbringen, um es entweder auf einem Rutenhalter im Gebüsch, im Zelt zum aufhängen oder direkt am Pod zu befestigen.

Verlustfreies Angeln wünscht allen Boardis clemens!


----------



## sebastian (22. Februar 2004)

Das bau ich mir ins Zimmer wenn meine Mama kommt und mitten in der Nacht das Fenster aufreissen will damit ich am nächsten Morgen erfriere. Ihre Antwort : ja man muss ja durchlüften sonst wirds so muffig. Das würde Abhilfe schaffen ...


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2004)

@Ferry
wie sensibel ist denn dass Ding? 

Also wenn jetzt z.B. der Wind geht und es werden Blätter herumgeweht, oder wenn ne Maus durchläuft??


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Februar 2004)

Jep, böses Teil, dasselbe hab ich auch.
Muss ich nur noch abdichten. Und meines schlägt schon nach ner sec. Alarm.

@ Franz_16 
es kommt nichts unbemerkt durch den erfassungsbereich. Ist aber ein Infrarotsensor, also Blätter o.ä. erfasst er gar nicht.
Dafür Ratten umso besser.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ferry (22. Februar 2004)

@Franzl 

also so ein Bewegungsmelder reagiert auf Wärme-> deshalb Infrarotmelder !!!

Ne Maus dürfte da nix machen, man kann den Melder durchaus  etwas höher anbringen. Blätter im wind auch nicht. Das hab ich zwar nicht getestet, weil im Winter ist da nich viel mit Blättern....

Müsste man mal ausprobieren direkt beim Angeln. Das Teil wird im harten Einsatz Ende März auf Herz und Nieren getestet,auch mit diesen Dingen, beim Walli-Trip.

Gruß ich


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2004)

hmmm 

naja... aber mal ehrlich wenn das Ding mit 98db durch die Nacht brüllt, dürfte ich nicht der Angler sein, der 30 Meter weiter sitzt  

cool wäre ein Schockarmband, wo man mit Vibrationsalarm geweckt wird oder sowas ... da würde man niemanden stören und könnte die Diebe noch dazu inflagranti ertappen... 

wobei ich sowas nicht brauche, denn

ENTWEDER ANGELN ODER SCHLAFEN !!!


----------



## Mühle (22. Februar 2004)

Oha. Wenn das Ding bei jeder Ratte Alarm schlägt, dann würde man hier am Rhein nie zur Ruhe kommen. Für mich wär das nichts. Wer sich an meiner Rute vergeht, muss mit schlimmerem rechnen.:q 
Ansonsten schlaf ich wie Franz beim Angeln auch nur in den seltensten Fällen.
Ist wahrscheinlich was für Marathonsitzungen an abgelegenen Gewässern.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## elefant (22. Februar 2004)

OH-Mann!
Werden bei Euch echt Ruten bei'm Nachtangeln geklaut?
Davon höhre ich zum 1. mal.....


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2004)

@elefant

bei uns an den Vereinsgewässern nicht, aber an den großen Flüssen bin ich da schon vorsichtig...

Aber gerade die Karpfenangler haben da wirkliche Probleme, nachdem was man so alles aus Frankreich usw. hört....


----------



## Ferry (22. Februar 2004)

Oja, das gab es schon zur genüge hier bei uns im Ossiland ---weil die Noch-Grenze ist nicht weit .... Letztes Jahr hat man meinem Sport Kumpel in der Nacht die kompletten Ruten vom Pod geklaut am Baggersee. sowas ist ärgerlich. und wenn so ein alarm dann löstütelt kann von mir aus auch das Licht im umkreis von 1km angehen... Für abgelegene Trips ist das aber optimal.


----------



## Pilkman (23. Februar 2004)

Hi Ferry,

sehr guter Tipp, hatte ich in der Art glaub ich auf einer Karpfenseite schonmal gesehen und darauf hin auf der Conrad-Seite gesucht. Jetzt mit Deiner Artikelnummer ausgestattet, werd ich mich aber nochmal auf die Suche begeben - das müßte doch jetzt klappen... #6

Pilkman


----------



## sebastian (27. Februar 2004)

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren im Fernsehen einen Bericht über Alarmanlagen in Autos gesehen. Da hat sich so ein Held einen Flammenwerfer unten eingebaut falls jemand die Scheibe berührt. Das hat er ann auch vorgeführt. BOAH sag ich da nur.

Naja kommen sie nach Polen, ihr Auto ist schon dort.
Bevor das passiert


----------



## Lucifer10676 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



Ferry schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis,
> 
> habe hier mal ein Bildchen reingestellt für eine mobile Nacht – Alarm –Quäke!
> Ich weis nicht, ob es schon mal irgendwo stand, dass es so was gibt, aber ich kann das wärmstens empfehlen! Das Teil lässt sich komfortabel mit Fernbedienung steuern und macht im Alarmfall einen höllischen Krach dass einem fast die Ohren wegfliegen.
> ...




Mein Alarm wiegt 42kg und ist ein sehr schneller Begleiter |schlafen


----------



## siloaffe (21. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Und du hast gerade ne 8 Jahre alte Trööötleiche in ihrer Totenruhe gestöhrt:q:q:q


----------



## John Carp(enter) (21. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> cool wäre ein Schockarmband, wo man mit Vibrationsalarm geweckt wird oder sowas ... da würde man niemanden stören und könnte die Diebe noch dazu inflagranti ertappen...



ja oder in meinem Fall würde sie dann trotzdem alles mitnehmen und ich würde gemütlich weiter ratzen 

War einmal mit meinem Kumpel bei nem Trip über eine Woche auf Karpfen, ist allerdings schon Jaaaaaahre her |supergri

Hatten im Zelt gepennt und den Empfänger der Bissanzeiger natürlich mit drinne.....ende vom Lied, er hatte nachts 4 Karpfen allein drillen und keschern dürfen, während ich im Zelt bis morgends um 8 gepennt hab und er stinksauer war, weil ich alles verpennt hätte und von den 4 Bissen auch noch 3 auf meinen Ruten waren. Ich fands zum totlachen :vik: er allerdings war tot müde weil kaum hingelegt...piiiiiiiiiieeeep :q


----------



## Tom (22. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Moin zusammen.

Noch einfacher und etwas günstiger geht es mit einem
sogenannten Fensteralarm. http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzI5OT...ik/Alarmgeber/Tuer_und_Fensteralarm_Sets.html
Allerdings ohne Fernbedienung und etwas Bastelarbeit vorausgesetzt.

Das Gehäuse wird in Kniehöhe an einem Baum/Ast o.ä. gefestigt. 
Der Magnet, an dem ich eine monofile Schnur befestigt habe, wird auf das 
Gehäuse gelegt und mit einem Gummiband etwas fixiert. 

Die Monofile wird dann über den Zugangsweg oder Bereich
gespannt (kann auch etwas durchhängen) und ebenfalls an einem 
Baum/Ast befestigt.

Sobald der Magnet vom Gehäuse getrennt wird, weil jemand durch die 
Schnur rennt, geht der Alarm los.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## heissi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Hallo!
Gemau das ist der Grund warum ich nie alleine Nachtfischen gehe, wir sind immer zu dritt am Wasser Smith&Wesson&ich.


----------



## Neuling27 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

des hatte ich auch mal hatte meinen hund mit dabei anner lippe bei wesel hatte mich 2 std hin gelegt und auf einmal ein bellen ein schrei und mein hund hatte ein stück arschbacke im mund ik fands lustig der jenige mit der halben arschbacke net habe dann polizei und rtw gerufen weil die sau mir die ganze böschung voll geblutet hat die polizei wollte meinen hund mitnehmen und einschläfern lassen da hab ik gesagt warum dies nur weil es ein kampfhund ist des is er selber schuld mein hund hat zur warnung noch gebellt und net direckt zugeschnappt hatte ihm noch gesagt er kann frog sein das es nur sein hintern war dies ist aber auch schon ein paar jahre her


----------



## Wickedstyler (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

also mal ganz davon abgesehen das sowas ne absolute suaerei ist , würd ich echt mal aufprobieren was meine 3,25 lbs rute  so kann wenn ich einen erwische .. schön draufpeitschen bis ers begriffen hat ..


----------



## K.ID87 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



heissi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gemau das ist der Grund warum ich nie alleine Nachtfischen gehe, wir sind immer zu dritt am Wasser Smith&Wesson&ich.


 
click, clack - pistolwagon. Musste schon schmunzeln. Aber ob`s die richtige Lösung ist ne Knarre mit ans Wasser zu tragen, sei mal dahingestellt. Wurde vor einiger Zeit im Karpfenforum auch diskutiert. Möchte hier keine Wertung abgeben. Rechtlich scheiden die Aspekte "Notwehr" oder "Affekt" mit dem Führen einer Waffe eigentlich schon aus, den diese trägt man ja "vorsätzlich" bei sich.



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> also mal ganz davon abgesehen das sowas ne absolute suaerei ist , würd ich echt mal aufprobieren was meine 3,25 lbs rute so kann wenn ich einen erwische .. schön draufpeitschen bis ers begriffen hat ..


 
Wenn er sie nicht schon in der Hand hat 

Generell vertrete ich da allerdings die gleiche Meinung wie du:

Wenn ich nachts irgendwo in den Wicken sitze und ich kriege mit, dass sich mir jmd nähert - dann gehe ich zunächst einmal davon aus, dass diese Person mir nichts gutes will. Besucher kündigen sich zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten in der Regel durch vorherige Anrufe an und nachts möchte man ja eh seine Ruhe haben.

Würde sich mein Verdacht bestätigen und die Person versucht sich an meinen Ruten zu vergreifen, dann würde ich mir etwas von meinen Angelutensilien greifen - Totschläger (70cm lange Vollholz-Gardinenstange mit einem Durchmesser von ,lass mich lügen, 40mm) oder alternativ das Boilie-Wurfrohr, mit dem man gut durchziehen kann. Das hinterlässt sicherlich schöne Streifen im Face.

Das Zauberwort lautet hier ganz klar Affekthandlung. Du hast 3 Sekunden Zeit um zu detonieren und die Sau richtig raus zu lassen. Demnach würd ich in so einer Situation auch nicht erst die Person ansprechen, sondern reinmoshen.
Ist die Person überwältigt, dann würde ich selbst die Polizei rufen und mitteilen, dass ich soeben, vor dem Hintergrund mich auszurauben, bedroht wurde und in meiner Notwehr wohl etwas überreagiert habe.

StGB:
§ 33 Überschreitung der Notwehr
Überschreitet der Täter die Grenzen der Notwehr aus Verwirrung, Furcht oder Schrecken, so wird er nicht bestraft.

Zum Glück ist diese Situation bis jetzt nicht eingetreten und ich hoffe, es wird auch niemals dazu kommen. Ich bin ein friedliebender Mensch - allerdings gibt es ein paar Sachen die bei mir ein rotes Tuch sind und bei denen ich einfach detonieren würde. Tackleklau ist so ein Fall.
Als christlich erzogener Mensch hat man einfach gelernt, andere Menschen und deren Eigentum zu achten. Frei nach dem Motto:
"Was du nicht willst, dass man dir antut - das füge keinem anderen zu"

Kann man sich aus gegebener Situation nicht mehr danach richten, so heißt es halt:
"Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn"

...so long, greetz!


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Herrlich ...
einen 8 jahre alten Thread auskramen nur um sein Möchtegern-Rambo-Imponiergehabe raushängen zu lassen - :m


----------



## phirania (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

moin leute
fakt ist das solche übergriffe auf anderer leute eigentum immer häufiger vorkommen. 
hier in münster an der werse,hatten wir lange ruhe davor,jetzt geht es wieder los. da sag ich nur aufrüsten ist angesagt.....
zwei angel kameraden,sind überfallen worden,messer an den hals kohle angelsachen handy alles weg.


----------



## K.ID87 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Herrlich ...
> einen 8 jahre alten Thread auskramen nur um sein Möchtegern-Rambo-Imponiergehabe raushängen zu lassen - :m



Was würdest du in einer solchen Situation denn tun?

Habe den Thread zwar nicht herausgekramt, aber ich frage dich trotzdem.

-Meines Erachtens weist keines der vorangegangen Postings das von dir beschriebene Verhalten auf... zumal keiner der User hier ein offensives Verhalten gepredigt hat, geschweige denn daran interessiert ist eine solche Situation zu provozieren. 
Schließlich möchte man beim Angeln in der Regel einfach seine Ruhe haben und die Natur genießen.

Ich z.B. schrieb durchaus, dass ich eine solche Situation abwägen und einschätzen würde um dann zu handeln... richtige Rambo-Manier...

Das Ganze ist somit eher eine Frage von Actio - Reactio.

Würde mir so etwas widerfahren, dann hätte ich in der Situation auf jeden Fall Angst, ich habe kein Problem damit das offen zuzugeben und das ist alles andere als imponierend. Postings wie das nach deinem "geistreichen" bestätigen, dass diese nicht ganz unbegründet ist.

Es geht lediglich darum für sich und seine Interessen einzustehen, wenn du so willst Prinzipien.

Das kannst du auf jegliche Lebensbereiche projezieren, guck dir alleine den Wirtschaftssektor an - da wird dir zwangsläufig auch niemand etwas schenken. Wir leben im Kapitalismus und der daraus resultierenden Ellbogengesellschaft.

Menschen sind Monster und werden folglich immer versuchen sich an etwas zu bereichern, sei es auf legalem oder illegalem Wege.

Wenn du nicht für dich einstehst, dann wirst du somit immer das Nachsehen haben.

...so long, greetz!


----------



## Katteker (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Es geht lediglich darum für sich und seine Interessen einzustehen, wenn du so willst Prinzipien.


 

Tut das. Seid euch aber bewusst, dass ihr ggf. deutlich härter bestraft werdet als der Dieb. Verhälltnismäßigkeit ist hier das Zauberwort.

Ich finde solche Trööts immer drollig.


----------



## daci7 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Was würdest du in einer solchen Situation denn tun?
> 
> Habe den Thread zwar nicht herausgekramt, aber ich frage dich trotzdem.
> 
> -Meines Erachtens weist keines der vorangegangen Postings das von dir beschriebene Verhalten auf... zumal keiner der User hier ein offensives Verhalten gepredigt hat, geschweige denn daran interessiert ist eine solche Situation zu provozieren.



Aha ... dann hab cih mich wohl verlesen ...
Das hier, ist für mich nähmlich übelstes Macho-Rambogehabe 



heissi schrieb:


> Gemau das ist der Grund warum ich nie alleine Nachtfischen gehe, wir  sind immer zu dritt am Wasser *Smith&Wesson&ich*.





Neuling27 schrieb:


> ... mein hund hatte ein stück arschbacke im  mund ik fands lustig der jenige mit der halben arschbacke net habe dann  polizei und rtw gerufen weil *die sau mir die ganze böschung voll  geblutet* hat die polizei wollte meinen hund mitnehmen und einschläfern  lassen ...






Wickedstyler schrieb:


> .. *schön draufpeitschen* bis ers begriffen hat ..






K.ID87 schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort lautet hier ganz klar Affekthandlung. Du hast 3 Sekunden  Zeit um zu detonieren und *die Sau richtig raus zu lassen*. Demnach würd  ich in so einer Situation auch *nicht* erst die Person *ansprechen*, *sondern  reinmoshen.*



Da bin ich immer froh drum zu wissen, dass 99% nur heiße Luft ist, denn solche gewaltverherrlichenden Subjekte und Möchtegernrambos haben mMn nicht nur am Wasser, sondern generell im menschlichen Miteinander nichts verloren #h

Deine Kritik an Ellbogengesellschaft und Kapitalismus kann ich verstehen, die Schlüsse die du daraus ziehst allerdings nicht, da diese ganz offensichtlich einem negativen Menschenbild entspringen welches ich *so* nicht habe.


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Als christlich erzogener Mensch hat man einfach gelernt, ....



...jemand anderen nicht volles Programm auf die Fresse zu hauen. 

Soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass ich meine andere Backe auch hinhalte wenn ich auf's Maul bekommen soll, aber wenn ich das hier  lese wird mir ganz anders.

Stell mir grad vor ich hab so eine Gardinenstange aus Vollholz und hau  einem damit auf den Schädel bis der am Boden liegt. Andere sagen  "überwältigt ist"...

Der Typ steht vielleicht nie mehr auf, oder nie mehr ohne fremde Hilfe. 

Weiss nicht, was ich machen würde wenn einer nachts an mein Tackle will,  aber eins weiss ich ganz gewiss, dass ich bestimmt nicht mit einem  Holzknüppel draufkloppe bis der am Boden liegt.


----------



## DrFumanchu (5. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Hallo!
Da ich auch oft allein des Nachts unterwegs bin habe ich mir auch eine Alarmanlage gebastelt.Ich hab nämlich auch keine Lust auf ungebetene Gäste.Vor allem wenn man schön gemütlich unterm Schirmzelt sitzt sieht man ja nicht was hinter einem im dunkeln los ist.
Ich hab mir also 4-5 kleine,dünne Drahtstäbe mit einer kleinen Öse fertig gemacht und sie in einem Umkreis von ca 20-30m um meinen Platz gesteckt.
Feine Schnur durchgezogen und am Ende an einen schönen lauten elektr. Bissanzeiger geklemmt.
Wenn da einer durchläuft gibt es Alarm.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Totschläger (70cm lange Vollholz-Gardinenstange mit einem Durchmesser von ,lass mich lügen, 40mm) oder alternativ das Boilie-Wurfrohr, mit dem man gut durchziehen kann. Das hinterlässt sicherlich schöne Streifen im Face.
> 
> Das Zauberwort lautet hier ganz klar Affekthandlung. Du hast 3 Sekunden Zeit um zu detonieren und die Sau richtig raus zu lassen. Demnach würd ich in so einer Situation auch nicht erst die Person ansprechen, sondern reinmoshen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, über Affekthandlungen mußt du dir keine Gedanken machen, wenn ich mir deine Ansprache hier so durchlese, scheinst du eh jemand zu sein, den man für seine Taten nicht verantwortlich machen kann....

Ansonsten amüsant zu lesen, was einem als nächtlicher Spaziergänger so alles passieren kann, von unangeleinten Kampfhunden ohne Maulkorb die einem den Arsch abbeißen (und da hätte der Besitzer keine Polizei mehr rufen müssen, den Köter hätte ich nämlich sofort erschossen) bis hin zu detonierenden Karpfenanglern, mögen die Götter mit mir sein...


----------



## gründler (5. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



DrFumanchu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Da ich auch oft allein des Nachts unterwegs bin habe ich mir auch eine Alarmanlage gebastelt.Ich hab nämlich auch keine Lust auf ungebetene Gäste.Vor allem wenn man schön gemütlich unterm Schirmzelt sitzt sieht man ja nicht was hinter einem im dunkeln los ist.
> Ich hab mir also 4-5 kleine,dünne Drahtstäbe mit einer kleinen Öse fertig gemacht und sie in einem Umkreis von ca 20-30m um meinen Platz gesteckt.
> Feine Schnur durchgezogen und am Ende an einen schönen lauten elektr. Bissanzeiger geklemmt.
> Wenn da einer durchläuft gibt es Alarm.


 

Moin

Alles schön und gut,aber was ist wenn die technik mal versagt oder die Batterie alle geht,oder oder oder....

Dann lieber ne Aalglocke oder 2-3 Stk.direkt vorm Zelt/Schirm.....die bimmeln immer und brennen auch nicht durch oder gehen einfach aus. 
Am besten auf Knie höhe damit euch Marder Fuchs und co. nicht ärgern. 


110% Sicherheit gibt es sowieso nicht,auch nicht mit der noch so tollsten Alarmanlage,in der heutigen Welt muss man leider mit allem rechnen.

#h


----------



## DrFumanchu (6. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Wenn es danach geht muß ich auch Angst haben das mir bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit mein Aalglöckchen festrostet.
Es geht hier bei meiner "McGyver-Aktion" ja auch eher um den psychiologischen Effekt.
Zwar hast Du recht,in der heutigen Zeit ist alles möglich aber ich vertraue da einfach mal auf die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung und auf meine Dose Pfefferspray das ich in der Beziehung weiterhin Glück habe.


----------



## phirania (6. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

moin auch
anscheinend,reicht bei manchen leuten das geld nicht aus um sich bei aldi und co mit angelsachen ein zu decken.
denn sonst kämen sie nicht auf die idee sich die sachen auf andere art zu besorgen....
ich,für meinen teil,habe meine methode gefunden diese leute davon zu überzeugendas mein eigentum auch mein bleibt.hartgummi geschosse...
ich bin weis gott bestimmt,kein rambo und möchte dieses gehabe auch nicht an den tag legen


----------



## gründler (6. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



phirania schrieb:


> moin auch
> anscheinend,reicht bei manchen leuten das geld nicht aus um sich bei aldi und co mit angelsachen ein zu decken.
> denn sonst kämen sie nicht auf die idee sich die sachen auf andere art zu besorgen....
> ich,für meinen teil,habe meine methode gefunden diese leute davon zu überzeugendas mein eigentum auch mein bleibt.hartgummi geschosse...
> ich bin weis gott bestimmt,kein rambo und möchte dieses gehabe auch nicht an den tag legen


 
Moin

Woraus schießt du diese ab???








@ Fumanchu

Past schon  |rolleyes


----------



## phirania (6. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Woraus schießt du diese ab???
> 
> ...



gibt es mittlerweile handels übliche legale,langwaffen dafür..
den link,dafür müßte ich irgendwann mal raussuchen
bin wie gesagt kein rambo,aber zweimal hatte ich diesen besuch schon,muß ich nicht mehr haben....selbstschutz glock waffen technik


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht legal, jemanden mit Gummigeschossen unter Feuer zu nehmen!


----------



## gründler (6. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



phirania schrieb:


> gibt es mittlerweile handels übliche legale,langwaffen dafür..
> den link,dafür müßte ich irgendwann mal raussuchen
> bin wie gesagt kein rambo,aber zweimal hatte ich diesen besuch schon,muß ich nicht mehr haben....


 

Würde mich und andere hier die Waffentechnisch täglich damit zutun haben sehr inter.

Such mal bitte link raus,guck ich mir dann später mal an,muss jetzt erst mal ins Revier.

|wavey:


----------



## Mac69 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



phirania schrieb:


> gibt es mittlerweile handels übliche legale,langwaffen dafür..
> den link,dafür müßte ich irgendwann mal raussuchen
> bin wie gesagt kein rambo,aber zweimal hatte ich diesen besuch schon,muß ich nicht mehr haben....selbstschutz glock waffen technik


 
Hi Ho,

kinners kinners...........krass ist noch das mildeste was mir dazu einfällt!

Ich bin/war sehr viel alleine unterwegs teilweise auch mit meinem Hund (deutscher Schäferhund SH2 geprüft).

Tagsüber wie auch Nachts ist/war er NIE angeleint... ABER:
der beisst auch nicht so ohne weiteres um sich und hört aufs ERSTE Wort!!An mein Camp kommt keiner unbemerkt dran-er meldet den Besucher/knurrt ggf. und wartet. das hat immer gereicht.....der Rest liegt bei mir.
Selbst meine kleine Fusshupe (Jack Rus Mix) macht Krach und schlägt an -reicht 
Wer schonmal nen grossen Hund in "Aktion" gesehen hat kann sich ungefähr ausmalen was passiert wenn er unkontrolliert auf jemanden los geht -selbst wenns nen Spaziergänger gewesen ist der nur pinkeln wollte......

klar gibt es an manchen Gewässer "Probleme"-aber ob man ne Schusswaffe dabeihaben sollte wage ich zu bezweifeln....
Ich denke mal das auch viel Gelaber dabei sein wird....

@phirania
Da du an meinem Hausgewässer angelst nen kleinen persönlicher Tipp.....
An der Werse kontrolliert unter anderem nen Kripobeamter,
und 2 die auch gleichzeitig die Jagdaufsicht machen,
Ich kenne sie recht gut sind sehr umgängliche Menschen -sollten sie aber ne kurz bzw. ne Langwaffe ob mit Gummischrot oder was auch immer sehen wirst du Probleme haben die du ansatzweise noch nicht erfassen kannst......das kann ich dir versichern

Man sollte wenn man sowas postet ein wenig vom Waffenrecht verstehen......es ist und bleibt nen Schusswaffeneinsatz........und über Affekthandlung/Notwehr und Verhältnissmässigkeit kann man sich gerne im Fall der Fälle mit nem Richter unterhalten.......

@gründler

Das dich das als Waidman interessiert kann ich mir vorstellen.....|supergri-ich hätte auf sowas in meinem Revier auch keinen Bedarf.

Ich kenne persönlich allerdings nur *Gummischrot......*für Langwaffen
oder ne Walther Pumpgun SG68 (is ne "Paintballwaffe mit co2") mit Gummikugeln,

Gummigeschosse kenne ich nur als "Verteidigungsmun" für Kaliber 38 Spec/357 Auftreffenergie ca 19 Joule........ 
google mal nach cci,cepp Munition.

Edit : Habe noch was gefunden....Walther Vorderschaft-Repetierflinte (Pumpaction Flinte) für das verschießen von Gummigeschossen oder Pepperballs Kal. .68, ohne Hinterschaft, 7.5 Joule........*schmunzel

Wie sie in Hinblick aufs Jagdrecht zu beurteilen sind kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen.

Bin gespannt wann ich den ersten mit ner Ak47 am Wasser treffe........#q

Gruss

Mac

PS:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Munition mit Hartgummischrot oder Hartgummikugeln ist an sich schon recht alt. Es gibt sie z. B. für Flinten in den Kalibern 10 und 12. Die Munition ist allerdings für den Polizeieinsatz gedacht und hat nur einen eng begrenzten Wirkungsbereich. Einen Beschuß in diesem Bereich wird man dir im Notwehrfall wohl nur durchgehen lassen, wenn der Beschossenen eine Schußwaffe hatte.





Rubberduck schrieb:


> Im Notwehrfall kann es schon legal sein. Bei den meisten Anglern dürfte das aber schon an der fehlenden Erlaubnis zum Führen des Abschußgeräts scheitern.



Ja sicher, in Notfällen ist notfalls einiges legal, aber bei bitte welchem Szenario darf ich denn als Angler 'ne 12er Schrotflinte führen? Wenn ich als angelnder Jäger in meinem Revier 'nen Angelstop einlege, geht das klar, ansonsten könnte ich höchstens erzählen, ich befinde mich auf dem Hin-oder Rückweg zur bzw. von der Jagdausübung, und da wird es schon rechtlich kritisch. Wer von den hier anwesenden hat denn einen Waffenschein, mit Sicherheit niemand, also ich persönlich kenne keinen.
Gruß


----------



## Mac69 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt: Die meisten Angler werden legal keine Schußwaffe führen dürfen, mit der sie die Gummigeschosse verschießen könnten. Davon sind auch die Paintball-Geräte betroffen.


 
#6 Bingo-genau das !!

Mac


----------



## Jose (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

anstatt für einen krieg zu rüsten und im zweifel (ich sag zu recht) hinter gittern zu landen einfach die "gute-angler-beaufsichtigen-ihre-ruten"-regel beachten.

klauen geht nicht, klar,
hab aber  herzlich gelacht und ätsche-bätsche gedacht, als in FuF ein tränenreicher bericht eines, na klar, verschnarchten carphunters stand, dem (wrklich) böse menschen einfach die ruten im schlaf geklaut haben.

man sagt ja, "wer schläft, sündigt nicht", ich sage, wer sich beim angeln schlafen legt, der "sündigt". sind "kleine sünden", sagt der (geprüfte!) angler. 
tja, und was weiß der volksmund? eben!


aber zru zeltsicherung ist das bestimmt topp.


ansonsten: no mercy. für mich sind pennende angler sowas wie betrunkene autofahrer: out of control


----------



## gründler (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Mich inter.nur die rechtliche lage zur Legalen Langwaffe mit Gummigeschoßen.Munition mit Gummigeschoßen kann ich selbst kaufen.

Bin leider schon wieder auf'n Sprung,muss schon wieder weg, aber Sten kann euch da auch rede und antwort stehen und evtl.noch einige andere hier.

Für die Jagd brauch ich keine Gummigeschoße,da muss schon was durchschlagenderes her..30.06 oder 9,3x74 zb.

Ps: Ich kenne die rechtliche lage ja,aber möchte es nach manchen aussagen im Netz,selbst gern lesen so mit Link Quelle..etc. ^^
|wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Für eine Waffe zum verschießen von Gummigeschossen hat mit 99,998%iger Sicherheit kein Angler eine persönliche Genehmigung. Hierzu müsste er nach § 4 WaffG ein Bedürfnis nachweisen. Eine kleine Anmerkung, für den Bereich der Stadt Bonn gibt es zzt. 6 Waffenscheine für Privatpersonen.

§ 42a des WaffG verbietet sogar das Führen von Anscheinswaffen, also auch die Paintball-Knarre hat am Angelplatz, es sei denn der liegt am eigenen Gartenteich, nichts zu suchen.

Also, liebe Rambos und angelnde Waffennarren, lasst die Finger von Waffen, die ihr nicht besitzen und schon gar nicht führen dürft. Selbst im Verteidigungsfall hat man Euch damit am Arxxx, denn die Notwehr/Nothilfe deckt nur die "mildeste" Abwehrhandlung ab. Also, wenn jemand unbewaffnet eine Rute stehlen will, hier fängt es schon an schwammig zu werden, denn wie will man eindeutig den Willen vor der Handlung erkennen, dann darf ich nur die mildesten mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel anwenden, also z. B. Priest vor Messer. 

Waffeneinsatz ist in keinem Fall gedeckt, wenn ich nicht zum führen der Waffe berechtigt bin. Da zählt selbst eine Gas/Schreckschusswaffe zu, wenn ich keinen kleinen Waffenschein habe.

Alles was mit Waffen zu tun hat ist rechtlich eindeutig geregelt und wer dagegen verstößt wird, zu Recht, hart bestraft also, warum sich unnötig in Gefahr begeben und, wer eine Waffe einsetzt provoziert den Waffeneinsatz auf der Gegenseite und die hat, im Zweifelsfall, keine Skrupel die eigene scharfe Waffe einzusetzen und dann hat man schnell verloren, u. U. sogar das Leben, wegen einer dämlichen Rute für ein paar Euronen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

@Ulli: Schön geschrieben- danke, dass Du hier wieder ein klein wenig Sachlichkeit einbringst!#6

An die anderenUser: Bitte die Gewaltphantasien etwas zurückschrauben.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Sie mögen zwar den Besitz befürworten aber nicht den Einsatz und, leider werden eine Vielzahl von Rambos den Text nicht verstehen, sie machen sich ganz schön lustig über die ganzen Hobby-Kung-Fu-Thai-Chis |supergri

Das Beste war der Griff ins "Spielzimmer"


----------



## heissi (9. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Hallo!
Hier in Österreich war es bis vor ein Paar Jahren kein Problem eine Waffenbesitzkarte zu bekommen vorrausgesetzt der Strafregister Auszug ist in Ordnung. Seit eben ein paar Jahren muß man zusätzlich noch eine Psychologische Untersuchung machen und es ist fast unmöglich eine WBK zu bekommen. Die WBK berechtigt 2 Stück Faustfeuerwaffen zu besitzen. Die Gewehre im Kaliber 12/70 oder 12/76 sind bis Ende 2012 noch frei erhältlich, ab 2013 müßen sie registriert werden jedoch nur bei einem Neukauf. 
Vorderschaft Repetierer (Pumpgun) sind seit den 90er Jahren in Österreich verboten, außer man hat sie registrieren und in der WBK eintragen lassen, weiters kann man diese Waffen weder verkaufen verschenken oder vererben sie werden nach dem Ableben der Besitzer vernichtet.
Ein Waffenpass der zum tragen der Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit berechtigt ist seit Jahren nur mehr mit Einschränkungen zu bekommen, zBsp. nur solange man den Beruf ausübt, man Revierinhaber ist und da auch nur im Revier gültig zur Schwarzwild Nachsuche usw...
Das mit Smith&Wesson war eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint, obwohl ich im Besitz eines WP bin seit den frühen 90ern. 
Ich habe zum Fischen immer meine "Lisa" mit ist ein 40kg schwerer Pinscher.


----------



## 1.AVM (14. September 2012)

*AW: Rutendiebstahl -> Muss nicht sein -> Abhilfe!*

Wann kommt die Selbstschussanlage? :-D


----------

